# Incontrastablemente San Carlos y San antonio



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*pense k era Cuzco...*


*Linda ciudad Huancayo*


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos peruanito, para la tarde cuelgo las mias


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

Buenas fotos peruanito


----------



## urbanito38 (Dec 28, 2010)

rasogu said:


> No soy de poner fotos de lugares agraciados de mi ciudad porque me gusta ver la cara de asombro cuando los viajeros llegan y se sorprenden, pero para quitar ese prejuicio de huancayo (sobretodo de un desubicado que dijo que estabamos entre las mas feas del peru, junto con una ciudad del sur), supongo que nunca vino o no anduvo por tooda la ciudad, hare una excepcion. No es lo mas bello del peru, pero por lo menos los tres mas feos no somos.
> 
> Alla van sus dos urbanizaciones embelmaticas reverdecidas por las lluvias de temporada, si señores no es que no haya grass en Huancayo sino que en epoca seca termina amarillo.
> 
> ...


 si se ve bonito ...pero no creo para tanto como se ven las zonas residenciales de lima....y esa rubia es de huancanyo...debe estar bonita:nuts:


----------



## urbanito38 (Dec 28, 2010)

yo tambien he ido y he visto que pio pata esta tambien en algo


----------

